# Kayakers



## kissfan1 (Jun 21, 2011)

You guys don't own the boat launch at Nimasila and S. Main! I was literally backing down ramp to load my boat! 2 ladies pulled in front of me! Unloaded their kayaks, and continued to B'S, and compare bug bites! My son was at the dock, and his mom in him took over..lol! He said excuse me ladies, can you get out our way, so we can load, and go home? No etiquette what so ever!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

My buddy who lives there has the same issue. He has to ask them to move every time he goes there now.

A lot of kayaks and boats were purchased this year.


----------



## kissfan1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Karl Wolf said:


> My buddy who lives there has the same issue. He has to ask them to move every time he goes there now.
> 
> A lot of kayaks and boats were purchased this year.


Nice Muskie BTW! Also, there were 3 other guys waiting to launch after I was done! I'm not saying all kayakers are like That! I've met a lot of nice people down there! Me and my son just love going there for the panfish!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

kissfan1 said:


> Nice Muskie BTW! Also, there were 3 other guys waiting to launch after I was done! I'm not saying all kayakers are like That! I've met a lot of nice people down there! Me and my son just love going there for the panfish!


Thanks, I stole that musky from my buddy. Kept telling him to do figure 8s but he wouldn't listen. He got the follow but didn't figure 8 so I put my rod in deep and got her.


----------



## kissfan1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Karl Wolf said:


> Thanks, I stole that musky from my buddy. Kept telling him to do figure 8s but he wouldn't listen. He got the follow but didn't figure 8 so I put my rod in deep and got her.


I even actually talked to a pretty cool ODNR officer! I upgraded to a big bass boat, and wasn't sure if that ramp was a hassle? Or, if it was strictly for small boats and kayaks? He even said, watch out for the kayakers!!!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Not sure why many use the ramps. There are other access points that are nowhere near a ramp, often with more parking. I normally drop my canoe in near the campground entrance where there is a big parking lot and a few good access points.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> Thanks, I stole that musky from my buddy. Kept telling him to do figure 8s but he wouldn't listen. He got the follow but didn't figure 8 so I put my rod in deep and got her.


Are we talking about sex ?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

JamesF said:


> Are we talking about sex ?


At 40 years old,catching big musky is like sex. Maybe better.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

It's all my fault. whenever I run into inexperienced people that don't know etiquette and ask if I know any good spots...I tell em Nimi.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

winguy7 said:


> It's all my fault. whenever I run into inexperienced people that don't know etiquette and ask if I know any good spots...I tell em Nimi.


Seems like many have been doing that.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Them broads must of been liberals because that is what they do.SMH These POS is what makes us diehard yakers no be part of this new mobs of so called kayakers.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Nimi really is a mad house. Most of the time I go an hour south to kayak or boat. But every once in a great while I'll go there because it's close. Last weekend I did, and regretted it. I watched a group of people pull up at the ramp area, get thier kayaks out, take pictures by the water and then pack up and leave. Funny and sad at the same time...it only took em 45 minutes to do so. Just gonna assume they where from a township that borders Massillon.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Dayum! That is just shrewd people! I am glad I don't know know those types otherwise I just give them an earful.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Someone needs to teach all the new yakers some manners and principles. I lost a good fishing spot because they wanted to pull up on the bank and then leave trash or even set up camp. The landowner said he never gave a single person permission and on weekends there would be as many as 10 cars parked on his land to launch kayaks. So he just kicked everyone out even the local fishermen who had permission. At first he let us fish, but the yakers complained , why do they get to fish but we can't ride. They clog up our ramps to, but I know one ranger has been detouring them to launch off the beeches. My sister has our home farm and it has access to a popular stream and on weekends it's a mad house of people launching and no one has ever asked. She leases the farm to deer hunters and someone set up camp in their permanent blind, then it was stolen. I'm talking a 6x8' wooden building on post....all gone. Someone told her the yakers they ran out done it for spite. Yeah it's a problem. Don't even get me started on them messing with my trot lines


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

There's been a huge surge of new kayakers this summer. Lots of first timers out there. Kayak sales are way up. They just don't have any clue about common courtesy on the water. Had to talk to a few myself. All outdoor activities are getting a huge influx of newbies, fishing, camping, hiking. Im sure lots of them will loose interest once everything is back to normal.


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

I could write a book about this. Especially about the upper Cuyahoga. Between Camp Hi, CRA, that other outfit that recently opened on 303 near Coit Rd., and all the private kayakers.....the upper Cuyahoga has become complete pandemonium over the last few years, this year the worst so far. Trying to launch or retrieve the boat at Eldon or CRA has become a nightmare, constantly having to wait, and wait, and wait, for the multiple shuttle vans to unload, the folks to gather all their gear, take their Facebook photos, eat snacks, drink beer, play games, splash in the water....all the while they and their 21 kayaks are blocking the ENTIRE width of the launch area for a 1/2 hour. And every one of them watched me pull the boat up, and now sees me sitting there in the truck, in position, ready to drop the trailer in the water with the reverse lights on, waiting for someone to be decent and move the hell out of the way and open a lane. Normally I have to eventually throw it in park, get out, and rearrange things for them because they are just so completely oblivious, or rude, or both. The droves coming downstream are just as bad. Endless, floating canoe/kayak communities blocking the COMPLETE width of the river, bank to bank. You'd think most would make an effort to clear the channel when they hear and/or see the boat coming a 1/4 mile away, and especially when I'm 100 yards away, and ESPECIALLY when I'm 100 feet away. No. They all just sit there bobbing in the water, partying on regardless. And now I'm sitting there idling, burbling away ten feet from them with a face that probably looks more confused than theirs. "Oh, you're trying to get past?" "No, I figured I'd just pull up here and party with you all. Pass me that bag of Doritos, that blonde over there, and how about a cold Great Lakes while you're at it? I love your kayaks. Way cool, dude!" The whole ordeal has turned what was once one of the most pristine, peaceful areas of NE Ohio into an exploited zoo. It's even bad nowadays down on my stretch of the river, just downstream from Camp Hi. Never used to see a kayak or a canoe. Now they float by every 10 minutes or less...usually stopping on my posted land to pee, dump empty beer cans in the weeds, sit on my benches and take photos. Ridiculous. I don't even go out anymore, unless it's pouring rain or off-season, because I know if I do, it'll just be another slap of frustration. And to top it off, I've seen the fishing seriously drop off the map the past few years. I have to believe all the traffic, paddling, splashing, swimming has pushed the fish even tighter back into cover and locked their jaws. That, or they finally all got smart and swam downstream to Rockwell for some peace and quiet. I wish I could.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> At 40 years old,catching big musky is like sex. Maybe better.


I'm begining to think you got hit in the head with too many lures


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

winguy7 said:


> Nimi really is a mad house. Most of the time I go an hour south to kayak or boat. But every once in a great while I'll go there because it's close. Last weekend I did, and regretted it. I watched a group of people pull up at the ramp area, get thier kayaks out, take pictures by the water and then pack up and leave. Funny and sad at the same time...it only took em 45 minutes to do so. Just gonna assume they where from a township that borders Massillon.


Big crowds recently at sunset due to purple martin migration to the reed islands there


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

winguy7 said:


> I watched a group of people pull up at the ramp area, get thier kayaks out, take pictures by the water and then pack up and leave. Funny and sad at the same time...it only took em 45 minutes to do so. Just gonna assume they where from a township that borders Massillon.


Likely creating an alibi would be my first gut reaction! But I'm a "doubting Tom"!


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Some people are just either inconsiderate, naive or just don't care. They'll have to be taught to be considerate and care and I don't mind at all opening my mouth and reminding them there's other people on this planet besides them, loudly if need be. I always try to be conscious and considerate of others but some people just aren't like that. You would think some things should be obvious but some just don't get it. I've had my share of inconsiderate boaters and yakers in my life and I have no issue with those that make an honest ,naive mistake. There are others tho that need to be reminded a little more strongly of how to be considerate so it'll make an impression and next time they won't make the same mistake. Just my .02


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Making pontoons look good since 2020


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

A call to park office might help, if they have a ranger in the area. I have watched them scramble when they see a ranger pulling in, that means they know what they are doing.


----------



## fade2black24 (Jul 11, 2020)

slashbait said:


> Big crowds recently at sunset due to purple martin migration to the reed islands there


There is a Kayak NE Ohio group on Facebook with 4600 members that have had many discussions about this and even organizing group paddles to see them. I'll bet that is the source.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

My favorite is the guy in the red Jeep that rents out kayaks that throws them all on the ramps then flys through the parking lots at Mach 11. Then when you say something about getting out of the way of the ramps he wants to puff his chest out and argue. He's going to feel like a badass one day and decide to not just leave and get his feelings seriously hurt. He is notorious for this at north res and nimi


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

dont forget about the jet skis, all these new bes must have spent there $$$ on yaks and skis, i dont even use rocky river launch because all the idiots , the other day a girl was tryin to load her ski and had the truck sideways at the ramp not a clue while the ramp backed up from her and all the other ****.,,, my bud had to laugh one day because this broad was screamin at me while i tried to trailer my boat, and her jet ski was floaton around the dock in everyones way, he thought i was goin to drop kick that dummy into the water.... the folks that have been doin this for awhile drop in line like everyone else , take their turn and everybodys smilin, but these new dummys act like its their turn no matter what... i bet after this fad is over you will be able to buy yaks and skis cheap, so dont like my post , dont like me hahah i dont care, play nice , share, dont leave trash, ...take your turn.............................


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Busted that's where me and you are different. She likely would have went swimming that day with me and her vehicle would have been moved promptly


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

its tough out there , and i bite my tongue. theres always a next time


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Next Yakkers that dump their Yaks between my trailer and the ramp when I am already in position to launch or retrieve will be taking a swim to go get them from the middle of the lake. This has happened twice recently.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

it seems like the stupidity is getting worse, at the ramps , grocery store, on the road, so im just bowing out of the feeding the frenzy. i want to get out fishin so my freezer is happy this winter..so if you nwebees are reading this take your turn. drop the mic


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I wonder how many of these kayaking karens will be floating through everyone's decoys come September 5th.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Trust me when I say that central ohio kayak owners who also own a boat are sick of this too. I've been sitting in coves on Hoover reservoir, on good cast and catch drifts for saugeye and channels and these dingbats come in groups of 2,3,4,5 and 6. I've had people just pull up next to me and start talking on their cell, women talking about their husbands, bros talking about girls and bars and windsurfers literally fall into the water that I'm drifting toward. You can't fix stupid!


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

To funny, I’ve seen the scullers out of cuyahoga downtown row through A deke spread off the wall


----------



## forrest r (Mar 14, 2020)

I read this thread and just don't get it. Why anyone with a kayak would want to put in at a boat ramp or have anything to even do with a boat ramp is beyond me.

I use a kayak for fishing and the closest I've came to a boat ramp was at mosquito lake's ramp on the 88 causeway. I put in at the picnic table 100yds down from the public ramps.

Heck of a lot easier and it's nothing to load the kayak up with equipment and get everything rigged in 2 minutes & get under way from beaches & banks.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

hold on there fellas, was out at plx about a month ago doing some shore fishing. it was going to be 90 plus that day, well i heard someone talking and here come two young ladys on them stand up and paddle style kayacks. and they waved and said hi, and as they passed i noticed they had on those new thong bikinis. well my next cast went straight into a tree. caught some fish but oh my what a memory


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

cement569 said:


> hold on there fellas, was out at plx about a month ago doing some shore fishing. it was going to be 90 plus that day, well i heard someone talking and here come two young ladys on them stand up and paddle style kayacks. and they waved and said hi, and as they passed i noticed they had on those new thong bikinis. well my next cast went straight into a tree. caught some fish but oh my what a memory


Whattt no picsgotta think fast! Lol..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

no way snag, people now adays frown on stuff like that. if someone had seen me i would have been in trouble and had a label hung on me. and trust me your not the only person who asked that......but like they say, a picture is worth a thousand words and its in my head and im just about out of words....just ask my wife


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

kit, my friend how are you feeling? pretty sure if you had been with me that day you would have been feeling just jim dandy


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

While it certainly can be frustrating, if some of these kayakers are simply out for pleasure and have never fished, then I am not sure how they would know that someone is trolling or drifting a line. If it happens in the future, maybe say "I know you probably didn't know, but next time it would be better if you .....". Let's start by educating people. I am sure some will be A-holes when you try and tell them but many may apologize and not do it again. It would be good if there was at least a minimum online test that people had to complete.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

forrest r said:


> I read this thread and just don't get it. Why anyone with a kayak would want to put in at a boat ramp or have anything to even do with a boat ramp is beyond me..


I am a kayak fisherman...... 
and couldn't agree more!!!!

It's called alternative launching....find your own place to put in. We don't need a ramp, so why tie it up?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Due to taking the boat & trailer parking up all the time they need to make a kayak launch for them alone.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

We also use kayaks and being a boater it's obvious to me to not block ramps. It should be obvious to everyone. But then again you need that ramp to launch a 40 pound kayak just the same as a 1500# boat if you ask some people


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Flat out they are bassholes but take a letter away.

I was fishing recently hooked a big bass and had my other line in cause i hooked a gill.... dude has his kayak literally where i was fishing. I could of jumped in it. Then played stupid when i called him out for being a pos rowing literally 24 inches from shore where in fishing and doing well in swallow water. Note its a huge lake with plenty of room. My buddy wanted to find a rock quick and toss it in or hook him


Like seriously which one is it are they iist clueless, stupid, or have no common courtesy


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Not many kayaks weigh 40 lbs My jackson Big Rig goes 110 with an anchor and gear My old Butt isnt pickin that thing up.
Am I defending these A##Hats ?? H#*l no Just saying some of us do need a ramp I can launch my 110 lb boat in about 30 seconds as I'll have it ready to go when I back down
Just dont lump us all together. 
And hang in there Facebook marketplace and similiar sites are swamped with slightly used Yaks for sale
This too shall pass


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Not many kayaks weigh 40 lbs My jackson Big Rig goes 110 with an anchor and gear My old Butt isnt pickin that thing up.
> Am I defending these A##Hats ?? H#*l no Just saying some of us do need a ramp I can launch my 110 lb boat in about 30 seconds as I'll have it ready to go when I back down
> Just dont lump us all together.
> And hang in there Facebook marketplace and similiar sites are swamped with slightly used Yaks for sale
> This too shall pass


Hey my yak weighs 90 pounds so I know what it's like. End of story most of these dick heads have $99 cheapie yaks that are about as durable as a milk carton. These are the assholes that dont need to be taking up ramps


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Trust me I have had Kayaks, sculling boats with there chase boats , scuba divers and fishing boats in my decoys. NONE of them are any fun or show common since or courtesy


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Don lane said:


> Flat out they are bassholes but take a letter away.
> 
> I was fishing recently hooked a big bass and had my other line in cause i hooked a gill.... dude has his kayak literally where i was fishing. I could of jumped in it. Then played stupid when i called him out for being a pos rowing literally 24 inches from shore where in fishing and doing well in swallow water. Note its a huge lake with plenty of room. My buddy wanted to find a rock quick and toss it in or hook him
> 
> ...


I had the exact same thing happen to me! No common sense no courtesy. Next time one of them comes that close to me while I'm fishing and either crosses my line or paddle through where I'm fishing they'll get a hook in the face hard!


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

poncho 79 said:


> I had the exact same thing happen to me! No common sense no courtesy. Next time one of them comes that close to me while I'm fishing and either crosses my line or paddle through where I'm fishing they'll get a hook in the face hard!


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

At first i was shocked. I get my lines were out if the water. But when i say i could if easily jumped into his canoe im not kidding.

They don't get the point of share the water. Why are you messing up the only water i have access to with your paddle when its a huge ass lake. Im taking your approach . They think they own the lake its ridiculous


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Come on guys, I know it's absolutely ridiculous. I have three heavy kayaks and a boat. I know better than to block a ramp with my kayaks. I'm a big mean dude, but it isn't our charge to change stupid. I go fishing to give the mean guy a break. Darwinism will take care of it. Assumptions get you locked up...even when your right, you can still be wrong legally. I know it's annoying, but most of life is too. Fishing shouldn't be, be smarter than the idiots.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

I boat and I kayak all summer long. If people are not complaining about the Kayakers they are complaining about the Bass tournies or the amish or *the idiots* *that* *tie up at the end of the dock in geneva* *when you can easily fit two boats on the the dock if you pull foward and then go get your truck ( *sorry personal pet peeve)! My point is there are A holes all over and you can't do anything about it so let's just be happy and *FISH*!


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

i knew someone would mention the idiot jet skiers and wave runners up on erie. you gotta watch them at the avon lake ramp, they like to run on the outside of the breakwall and shoot across the opening of the harbor area.


----------



## kissfan1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry I even started this thread now! I upgraded to a bigger boat and just wanted to launch and load! Kind of get familiar with boat, and maybe pick up a few fish. I was more worried about me holding up other people! I have the patience of a Saint. Just really rubbed me wrong that I'm backing down ramp, and someone looks right at you, and goes in front of you. Had to speak my piece!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

DHower08 said:


> My favorite is the guy in the red Jeep that rents out kayaks that throws them all on the ramps then flys through the parking lots at Mach 11. Then when you say something about getting out of the way of the ramps he wants to puff his chest out and argue. He's going to feel like a badass one day and decide to not just leave and get his feelings seriously hurt. He is notorious for this at north res and nimi


Sounds like an off-duty Ranger should have a chat with him. then needs to have the ranger on duty come in and give the old boy a ticket. That would be funny


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

kissfan, Don't regret voicing your opinion. Anytime you post a thread and it takes off, a lot of other people have had the same concerns. When we open up and discuss things it's a step toward making it better.


----------

